# UGJ System (First Build, Help would be great)



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

G,day from Australia. What iwould like to ask is i have a 4 foot tank that is about 1.25 feet wide and about 1.75 feet tall. I would like to know what kind out lph i should have on the powerheads and if i should drill holes in the pvc at various spots to let the water out or just pinch the end of the pvc into a jet...


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

You need about 100gph for each outlet.

I would avoid the drilling idea, it will just fill with sand (if you are using sand) and it is difficult to control where the water goes directionally.

I put mine in following the articles on this site and it works really well and I used silicon to attached sand to the jets so that you canâ€™t see them. The use of rocks and flowerpots also helped to hide them. I used 22mm overflow piping, stuck with silicon, and connected the powerheads to it using canister filter tubing. However, what I am going to do at Christmas is buy another external canister filter and use this to drive the UGFs as the powerheads are just to difficult to hide.

One thing to add is I found you really had to boil the PVC pipe for quite some time and it took a number of attempts to get it right, but got to say that the effect is great

Good luck


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

ok righto im going to use your idea... Now the Jets should be just above the surface yeah? Also is there any key angling that will optimise system.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i angle mine at 30 to 45 degrees and try to get a criss cross flow going between the front ,back and side jets.dont worry to much since there is always going to be dead spots that waste will accumulate.instead of vacuuming the whole substrate you'll only need to do a few spots.


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

ok great well my brother is an apprentice plumber so i can get some alpex stuff that is actually flexible piping so that will be much easier... That will enable me to make a few setups and see which is best..


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

quick question, when joining the pvp pipes in a fish tank, do you use the regular pvp stuff, the purple stuff, is that harmful to fish?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't use the glue in the water. Just pressure fit them together. Or use fish-safe silicone


----------



## ltcsludge (Feb 21, 2005)

i have a 75 gal salt set up and am using an UGJ system it workd rather well for me. the only prblem i had/have is directing the jets to keep the bottom clean- i should have use 1-2 more jets but some tweaking help it. also i am using it in cunjuction with an overflo box - wich i will be upgrading soon. due to the skimmer i find that it doesn't do a perfect job with keeping the water clear all the time but works rather well. i am thinking on adding a seperate filter system to pull from the mid level of the tank not sure yet though any recomondations on a second system? also i am getting about 200 GPM to each jet aprox 900 gmp pump with 6 jets minus the head preassure at the bottem just FYI

as a thought to the glue used inside the tank i did not use standard PVC and glue i used CPVC wich i rated for drinking water as well as glue designed for it found it at home depot rater cheap! just a thought on the glue situation. also the fittings under the gravel are all just fitted together with no glue this allows me to adjust the system without ripping my tank apart for most minor adjustments!!


----------



## ltcsludge (Feb 21, 2005)

i have a 75 gal salt set up and am using an UGJ system it workd rather well for me. the only prblem i had/have is directing the jets to keep the bottom clean- i should have use 1-2 more jets but some tweaking help it. also i am using it in cunjuction with an overflo box - wich i will be upgrading soon. due to the skimmer i find that it doesn't do a perfect job with keeping the water clear all the time but works rather well. i am thinking on adding a seperate filter system to pull from the mid level of the tank not sure yet though any recomondations on a second system? also i am getting about 200 GPM to each jet aprox 900 gmp pump with 6 jets minus the head preassure at the bottem just FYI

as a thought to the glue used inside the tank i did not use standard PVC and glue i used CPVC wich i rated for drinking water as well as glue designed for it found it at home depot rater cheap! just a thought on the glue situation. also the fittings under the gravel are all just fitted together with no glue this allows me to adjust the system without ripping my tank apart for most minor adjustments!!


----------

